# The Ultimate Canadian iPhone 4s list of Facts, Details, Info and FAQs



## ehMax

We've created this article / thread to take our time, wade through the clutter of info coming out about the new iPhone to create a *"The Ultimate Canadian iPhone 4s list of Facts, Details, Information and FAQs."*

If you find any new Canadian specific information about the iPhone 4s, please reply to the *forum thread*, or *drop us a line*. 

If you have a question, please click the reply button and ask away. As we find 100% factual answers, we'll add them to the list. I will continually update the info in this post as we discover more information about the new iPhone 4s and how it relates to us Canadians. 

*=================================================*

View the full iPhone 4s keynote from Apple 

*Release Dates:*

*Q. When will iPhone 4s be released in Canada?*
A. iPhone 4s will be available in Canada on *October 14th*

In Canada, Apple will have iPhone 4s *available for pre-order* on *October 7th*, at *3:00 AM EST*. It will be available in *Apple Stores* on *October 14th at 8:00 AM*. 

*Q. When is iOS 5 going to be released?*
A. iOS 5 will be released and available for download on *October 12th*

*Q. When is iCloud's "iTunes Match" Coming to Canada?*
A. iTunes matching will be coming to the US on October 12th. Apple is "Working Hard" to bring it to other countries soon. 

*Q. Will the new "Siri" feature be available in Canada?*
A. Yes. Thanks to Jim Dalrymple who at The Loop has confirmed it will be available in Canada. What limitations, if any are not clear at this time.

*=================================================*

*Carrier Specific Information:*
Information about Canadian telcom carriers will be posted here as details become available:

----------

*Apple:*

*Apple Store is for Pre-ordering is OPEN:*

Apple Store Canada: *$649 | $769 | $869 *for 16GB | 32G | 64GB respectively on *No TERMS*. iPhone 4S - iPhone 4 - iPhone 3GS - Buy direct from Apple - Apple Store (Canada)

Limit 2 Per Customer.

Gives you option for AppleCare, but not AppleCare+ 

It will be available in *Apple Stores* on *October 14th at 8:00 AM* on a first-come, first-served basis. Apple claims on their website, "The Apple Retail Store is the best place to buy an iPhone. When you buy your iPhone at an Apple Retail Store, you'll get expert advice and fast activation" in their "iPhone Activation Zone."

Apple will be offering data rate plans from Bell, Fido, Koodoo, MTS, Rogers, Sasktel, Telus and Virgin. 

You'll need to bring some ID / Documentation with you to buy a phone from Apple. Apple states:

*What to Bring with You*


Proof of current address
Proof of DOB
Valid ID issued in Canada by a Canadian Government Agency which includes a photo ID

*You will also need to present a second form of ID from the list below:*


Canadian Credit Card
SIN card
Provincial ID or Age of Majority Card
Citizenship Card
Native Status Card
Senior Citizens Card
Armed Forces ID
University Student ID
Passport
Wireless Invoice (for upgrades)

Apple reminds you to sync your current phone one last time before you come into the store.

If you wish to purchase a *SIM Free iPhone*, an advance *reservation* is required. (Reservation link is now working, but as of 9:26 AM, October 7th, showing no iPhone's available) *Limit two iPhones per transaction*. A government-issued ID that matches the name on the reservation is required to pick-up your iPhone. Please arrive at the time and date selected during your reservation, otherwise the reservation will be cancelled.

*More details from Apple. *

----------

*Bell:*

*Bell Pre-ordering is up*. 

*Pricing:* *$159 | $269 | $369 *for 16GB | 32G | 64GB respectively on 3 year terms for iPhone 4S.

*$649 | $769 | $869* for 16GB | 32G | 64GB respectively on *No TERMS.* 

----------

*Fido:*

Fido Users will be able to reserve an iPhone 4s on October 7th through their reservation system at *http://fido.ca/myaccount*

*The registration system will be open Friday, October 7th at 6:00 AM EST. *










----------

*Koodo:* - No information yet. 

*MTS:* - No information yet. 

----------

*Rogers:*

*Reservations:*

*The registration system will be open Friday, October 7th at 6:00 AM EST. *

"Reserve the new iPhone on October 7th! Because you're a valued customer we'd like to let you know that you will be able to reserve the new iPhone online through our* Rogers Reservation System* on October 7th! On that day sign into your My Rogers account at rogers.com/myrogers, click* Device Reservation* & follow the prompts to reserve."

A $40 (+ taxes) refundable reservation fee will be applied to hold the device. It will be shipped to the location of your choice and we’ll let you know when it arrives. 

Rogers has more *iPhone 4s information on their RedBoard:*

How much will the Apple iPhone 4S be?

*Apple iPhone 4S 16GB*


$649 device only
$159 with select 3 yr Terms

*Apple iPhone 4S 32GB*


$749 device only
$269 with select 3 yr Terms

*Apple iPhone 4S 64GB*


$849 device only
$369 with select 3 yr Terms

*How do I upgrade my existing device?*

Earlier this year, we made it easier for all customers to upgrade to the latest device of their choice. Our new *“early upgrade”* program gives you the added freedom and flexibility to upgrade your device as early as six months into your existing contract term.

*How can I check my eligibility for a device upgrade?*

We will soon launch an online tool to help you calculate your hardware upgrade.

----------

*SaskTel:* - No information yet. 

----------

*Telus:*

- Telus has added a splash image to their website saying iPhone 4s will be available on October 14th. 

They will offer *online reservations* at *3:00 AM EST*. 

*Pricing:* *$159 | $269 | $369 *for 16GB | 32G | 64GB respectively on 3 year terms for iPhone 4S.

----------

*Virgin:*

*Virgin Mobile Canada is up for pre-ordering. *

Same pricing as others, but they also offer their "Tab" offering. 

*Pricing:* *$159 | $269 | $369 *for 16GB | 32G | 64GB respectively on 3 year terms for iPhone 4S.

*$649 | $769 | $869* for 16GB | 32G | 64GB respectively on *No TERMS.* 

----------

*Wind Mobile:*
A. As Wind Mobile uses the AWS "Spectrum" it will not work with the new iPhone 4s. The iPhone 4s works on the GSM and CDMA spectrums. 

*=================================================*

*Hardware Specifications:*
Information about iPhone 4s Hardware as it becomes available:

*Q. What wireless spectrum does iPhone 4s use?*
A. iPhone 4s will work on both GSM and CDMA spectrums.

*Q. What colours are available?*
A. iPhone 4s will be available in *White* and *Black*. 

*Q. What storage sizes are the iPhone 4s available in?*
A. iPhone 4s will be available in *16GB | 32GB | 64GB* Capacities. 

*Q. What processor(s) will the new iPhone 4s run on?*
A. iPhone 4s will run a dual core A5 processor. 

*Q. What display will it use?*
A. iPhone 4s will have a Retina display that is 3.5" in size with 960x640 pixels. 800:1 Contrast ratio. 

*Q. What's the specs on the camera?*
A. iPhone 4s has a 8-megapixel, autofocus camera with an LED flash. It records video in HD (1080p) at 30 frames per second. Recording quality is assisted by Video stabilization. The front facing camera is still only VGA quality at 30 frames per second.

*=================================================*

*Click here* to continue the discussions in the forums.

_Last updated by ehMax on October 7th, at 9:21 AM EST. _


----------



## HowEver

Good ideas.

I think the first thing people will want to know (for the next few hours) is that until announcements are made by Apple, nothing is official. 

And that those announcements start today at *10 a.m. PST / 1:00 p.m. EST*.

.


----------



## Joker Eh

iOS5 available October 12th


----------



## Sonal

Will any of these things work on the Wind Mobile (i.e., T-Mobile) network?


----------



## John Clay

Sonal said:


> Will any of these things work on the Wind Mobile (i.e., T-Mobile) network?


Nope. Wrong spectrum.


----------



## ehMax

John Clay said:


> Nope. Wrong spectrum.


As of yet, new iPhone has not been announced and there are no details yet (However likely or unlikely). This thread is just for official facts and details.


----------



## Lawrence

No iPhone 5 yet, But Apple just announced a new iPod Touch in White or Black
iOS 5 with Retina Display, HD video, and a gyroscope. 
Prices are: $199 for the 8GB touch, $299 for the 32 GB, $399 for the 64GB (USD$)


----------



## ehMax

This thread is just new iPhone related.


----------



## Joker Eh

iPhone 4S is both GSM and CDMA


----------



## Lawrence

Apple says the 4S will be 7 times faster than the iPhone 4
(Just announced on the Engadget Live Blog)

Also the Apple 4S will be the only phone that can play Infinity Blade 2 on,
Infinity Blade 2 will debut in December.

This is what dual-core CPU + dual core graphics gets you.


----------



## HowEver

The iPhone 4S will be have both GSM and CDMA.


----------



## Lawrence

The new camera is going to be 8MP, at 3264x2448, with 33 percent faster capture. 
It's also got a five element lens and hybrid IR filter


----------



## Lawrence

Video: 1080p.
Video is also going to have real time image stabilization and noise reduction.
You'll also be able to talk to your iPhone, Voice recognition.

Apple beefed up battery life. 8 hours of talk time in 3G
6 hours of 3G browsing
2x data speeds at 14.4Mbps download
The 4S now can intelligently switch between antennas for transmitting and receiving

The 4S is a true world phone, it has GSM and CDMA antennas


----------



## Joker Eh

I sure hope this Siri thing is available to iPhone 4 also.


----------



## Lawrence

Joker Eh said:


> I sure hope this Siri thing is available to iPhone 4 also.


Siri will automatically reply to texts with your spoken messages, set calendar appointments


----------



## Lawrence

More to come I'm sure

Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide - Live Blog


----------



## Lawrence

Apple Japan leaked the new iPhone 4S and Nano by accident
Story is here at the Mac Observer

I saw it on the Apple Japan website before they took it down,
Now the Apple Japan website store is down.


----------



## Joker Eh

October 14th for Canada


----------



## monokitty




----------



## Stephanie

I wonder what the unlocked prices will be. Same as last year for the iPhone 4?


----------



## Joker Eh

Stephanie said:


> I wonder what the unlocked prices will be. Same as last year for the iPhone 4?


Give it a few mintues while Apple updates their site.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Joker Eh said:


> Give it a few mintues while Apple updates their site.


Globe and mail has it at $399 USD no contract.


----------



## Joker Eh

jimbotelecom said:


> Globe and mail has it at $399 USD no contract.


They are wrong as per the presentation. $399 on 2 year contract.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Joker Eh said:


> They are wrong as per the presentation. $399 on 2 year contract.


Yeah I expect $759.


----------



## Lawrence

Full Story and all the features are over at the Gizmodo website


----------



## dmbfan

*No Siri for Canada?*

Compare apple.com with apple.ca. Siri is conspicuously absent from all specs on the Canadian site. It's prominent on the US site.


----------



## Joker Eh

dmbfan said:


> Compare apple.com with apple.ca. Siri is conspicuously absent from all specs on the Canadian site. It's prominent on the US site.


What? I can't get to Apple site.


----------



## Stephanie

Joker Eh said:


> What? I can't get to Apple site.


Me neither - I keep getting a permission error, access denied...


----------



## ehMax

Folks, slow down... this isn't a race!  The intention of this thread is to provide clear, 100% factual, reliable information. A way to find info through all the clutter and rapid posting of random details. As much as possible, info like pricing, data plans, availability specifically for us Canadians. 

The thread will be updated now, this evening and well into the week. 

1. If you have specific details, please post them either in a new post, or quote an existing question. 

2. If you have a specific question, post a question. 

I'm going to clean up the thread a little by deleted a few random posts, please don't be offended.


----------



## Lawrence

ehMax said:


> Folks, slow down... this isn't a race!  The intention of this thread is to provide clear, 100% factual, reliable information. A way to find info through all the clutter and rapid posting of random details. As much as possible, info like pricing, data plans, availability specifically for us Canadians.
> 
> The thread will be updated now, this evening and well into the week.
> 
> 1. If you have specific details, please post them either in a new post, or quote an existing question.
> 
> 2. If you have a specific question, post a question.
> 
> I'm going to clean up the thread a little by deleted a few random posts, please don't be offended.


You can delete the iPod blurb I wrote, I don't mind.


----------



## thadley

I've heard some details on preorders being available in Canada. I'd be interested to know if I'll be able to preorder in some fashion and do a Hardware Upgrade and renew my contract, or if I'll have to go through Fido directly for that? I imagine I'll have to got through Fido, but I've heard all this talk of preorders I thought it was worth asking.


----------



## HowEver

Official Apple iPhone 4S video:

http://www.apple.com/iphone/#video-4s

should answer a few questions! Especially about how the new features look.


----------



##  Dumpling

dmbfan said:


> Compare apple.com with apple.ca. Siri is conspicuously absent from all specs on the Canadian site. It's prominent on the US site.


You are right. What a joke. Seriously makes an upgrade from my 3GS even less tempting now. Why they don't point these things out in Keynotes is beyond me. No mention of iTunes in the cloud worldwide either. There is absolutely no reason why Siri should not be ready for international launch. Some people are going to be in for a nasty surprise if they do not notice that it is only on the US site. Some nice innovations but the best part is I will save money. iPhone 5 will be worth the wait.


----------



## Lawrence

thadley said:


> I've heard some details on preorders being available in Canada. I'd be interested to know if I'll be able to preorder in some fashion and do a Hardware Upgrade and renew my contract, or if I'll have to go through Fido directly for that? I imagine I'll have to got through Fido, but I've heard all this talk of preorders I thought it was worth asking.


You'll be able to buy an unlocked iPhone 4S from Apple,
I have an iPhone with Virgin (No Contract)
So I'll be able to just sell my old iPhone 4 and then buy a new iPhone 4S from Apple.

But I'm going to wait a bit first,
I'm sure there will be a flood of people selling their old iPhone 4 now.


----------



## Stephanie

There was a slide that mentioned "English - US, UK, Australia" but I thought that was just Dictation. If Siri is absent in Canada that would be incredibly disappointing.


----------



## jimbotelecom

$649 unlocked for the 16GB model


----------



## MacGenius

Seems all of apple.com domain is down. Can't get to anything.

No mention of Siri at all on the Canadian iPhone 4 page. I have Siri assistant on my iPhone and it only works with US cites etc... Maybe we won't get that feature all which would be very disappointing. Snubbed again for being Canadian I guess.

The new internals are really nice but the lack of a bigger screen is a huge disappointment for me. I was eyeing a Galaxy 2S and decided to wait until today to see what Apple had up it's sleeve. I'm not overwhelmed.


----------



## MacGenius

jimbotelecom said:


> $649 unlocked for the 16GB model


That't a tough bargain considering I can buy a Galaxy 2S with the same storage for $598 and it can be expanded with a micro SD.


----------



##  Dumpling

Siri appears to be a USA only Beta. Disclaimer shows that it may not become available in all areas. I would think that it will eventually come here but God knows when.


----------



## Joker Eh

 Dumpling;1134243 said:


> You are right. What a joke. Seriously makes an upgrade from my 3GS even less tempting now. Why they don't point these things out in Keynotes is beyond me. No mention of iTunes in the cloud worldwide either. There is absolutely no reason why Siri should not be ready for international launch. Some people are going to be in for a nasty surprise if they do not notice that it is only on the US site. Some nice innovations but the best part is I will save money. iPhone 5 will be worth the wait.


It could be because it is BETA right now.


----------



## MacGenius

Confirmed. Siri is US only. Compare these pages:

http://www.apple.com/iphone/
http://www.apple.com/ca/iphone/


----------



##  Dumpling

If you check the UK site, Siri is listed there. Maybe Siri doesn't register Eh? and therefore the cost of developing it for Canada that geographically far far away country from the USA was not worth it.


----------



## MacGenius

Like I said, I have Siri on my iPhone and it's worthless because none of the results it comes back with are Canadian. Seems to me that whatever web services it's using are US only. Truly disappointing.


----------



## Joker Eh

MacGenius said:


> Like I said, I have Siri on my iPhone and it's worthless because none of the results it comes back with are Canadian. Seems to me that whatever web services it's using are US only. Truly disappointing.


SO you downloaded the Gold Master just now and installed it?


----------



## MacGenius

No, no. I have the Siri *app* on my iPhone.

Sorry about the confusion


----------



## Tech Elementz

It's interesting that Siri is not included on the homepage of the Canadian Apple website. Instead of Siri on the white iPhone, they just show the Notification Center. I still hope we get Siri, or ELSE....


----------



## Joker Eh

MacGenius said:


> No, no. I have the Siri *app* on my iPhone.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion


Sorry now I am confused. There is a Siri app?


----------



## Guest

ehMax said:


> Folks, slow down... this isn't a race!  The intention of this thread is to provide clear, 100% factual, reliable information. A way to find info through all the clutter and rapid posting of random details. As much as possible, info like pricing, data plans, availability specifically for us Canadians.
> 
> The thread will be updated now, this evening and well into the week.
> 
> 1. If you have specific details, please post them either in a new post, or quote an existing question.
> 
> 2. If you have a specific question, post a question.
> 
> I'm going to clean up the thread a little by deleted a few random posts, please don't be offended.


That's not really how forums work, good luck with that My Mayor  I suspect this one will get deleted too then.


----------



## MacGenius

Joker Eh said:


> Sorry now I am confused. There is a Siri app?


Yes but it's only available in the US app store. I just checked and while it's still listed you can't download it (even though I downloaded it just 2 days ago). Looks like they turned off access to it.

Connecting to the iTunes Store.

UPDATE: I was looking at it 10 minutes ago. Now it's gone, vanished from the iTunes store. Oh well.


----------



## ehMax

So far, none of the carriers have any info or details listed for iPhone 4s.


----------



## Guest

For Siri not being here in Canada it's likely a rights issue because it uses an internet based service. Especially given the US and UK availability -- it sounds a lot like the same "rights" issues that prevent a lot of web based music services from running here (but they do run in the US and the UK).


----------



## Lawrence

Tech Elementz said:


> It's interesting that Siri is not included on the homepage of the Canadian Apple website. Instead of Siri on the white iPhone, they just show the Notification Center. I still hope we get Siri, or ELSE....


It's not searchable on the Apple website either,
It's not mentioned in the features either.

Yet it is in the video for the iPhone 4S,
Now that is very confusing.


----------



## ehMax

mguertin said:


> That's not really how forums work, good luck with that My Mayor  I suspect this one will get deleted too then.


One of my fav forums, digitalhome.ca has threads like this all the time. Every other thread can be free-for-all, but this one is special.


----------



## ehMax

Apple has announced *AppleCare+ for the iPhone* for $99 US but not sure if this will be in Canada yet, as Apple Canada store just lists regular Applecare. 












> Every iPhone comes with one year of hardware repair coverage and 90 days of telephone technical support. AppleCare+ for iPhone extends repair coverage and technical support to two years from the original purchase date of your iPhone *and adds coverage for up to two incidents of accidental damage due to handling, each subject to a $49 service fee*. With AppleCare+ for iPhone, Apple experts can help troubleshoot issues over the phone or at an Apple Retail Store. They’ll answer questions about iOS, Apple iPhone apps such as Mail, iMessage, and Calendar, and help you solve interconnectivity issues between your iPhone and Mac or PC. And if your iPhone needs service under the plan, Apple technical support representatives can even set up a repair during the same call.


----------



## Guest

ehMax said:


> One of my fav forums, digitalhome.ca has threads like this all the time. Every other thread can be free-for-all, but this one is special.


Like I said good luck with that. Worthy to attempt but it'll be like herding cats, especially on such a hot topic.


----------



## Tech Elementz

It would be nice if they had LifeTime AppleCare that covers any Apple product you ever own. Imagine the cost... The great price of $999. Haha.


----------



## mrhud

I'm just happy that iOS 5 will be here next week. I don't much care that the new 4S has an A5 processor, or Siri or a fancy new camera. My 4 is just over a year old and works just fine. I'm on a 3 year contract, so by the time next year rolls around I'll be in a better upgrade situation will Bell (hopefully, anyway) and will be able to get the iPhone 5.


----------



## Lawrence

mrhud said:


> I'm just happy that iOS 5 will be here next week. I don't much care that the new 4S has an A5 processor, or Siri or a fancy new camera. My 4 is just over a year old and works just fine. I'm on a 3 year contract, so by the time next year rolls around I'll be in a better upgrade situation will Bell (hopefully, anyway) and will be able to get the iPhone 5.


I'd just want it to play games and shoot better photo's/Video's.

Oh well, Maybe I'll upgrade next year, I really just need iOS 5 anyways.

SIRI would have been nice though.


----------



## monokitty

The new camera is a selling point for me. I have a more professional Nikon I carry around, but for those moments where I don't have my far bulkier Nikon with me, a decent quality camera in my iPhone, which is on my body 24/7 (OK.. not quite), will do for those photo moments.


----------



## Asherek

mguertin said:


> For Siri not being here in Canada it's likely a rights issue because it uses an internet based service. Especially given the US and UK availability -- it sounds a lot like the same "rights" issues that prevent a lot of web based music services from running here (but they do run in the US and the UK).


You can thank the ever-wonderful CRTC for that. Protecting consumer rights effectively since 1968!


----------



## ehMax

Apple's iPhone 4s keynote *now available for viewing*.


----------



## Lawrence

I don't know if this is universal, But I just had to resign in to the iTunes store,
It also gave me a pop up box that said that I can only purchase from the Canadian iTunes store.

This might be new, Probably because of the new release for the iPhone 4S.


----------



## Chealion

Siri is coming to Canada:



> I’ve confirmed with Apple that Canadian users will be able to turn on Siri on their phones.


Siri is coming to Canada

What's not clear is if any of the features won't be completely working.


----------



## viffer

MacGenius said:


> No, no. I have the Siri *app* on my iPhone.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion


Siri the app is old and is not what is being released with iOS 5. The iOS 5 version is much more polished and pwoerful - thus the need for the horsepower of the 4S.


----------



## Lawrence

Chealion said:


> Siri is coming to Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> Siri is coming to Canada
> 
> What's not clear is if any of the features won't be completely working.


We really need a "Like button" on ehMac.

Anyways, I like that announcement.


----------



## JayEyes

*Pre-order time on the 7th*

Has anyone caught if Apple has announced what time on October 7th the pre-order starts? I think iPad 2 was something like 1am EST.


----------



## groovetube

what I see here, is Apple going after numbers. They are less interested in appealing to real hard core mac fans, and more interested in seeling way more of their platform, hence the free 3gs, and the 99 dollar iphone 4. That takes a heavy shot out of android's barrels.


----------



## keebler27

Just to update from a Rogers point of view:

rogers.com/rogersreservations has nothing for the iphone

I called them and they said I needed to go into a Rogers kiosk / Plus store to set up the upgrade.


----------



## ehMax

Telus has added an splash image on their website that iPhone 4s will be available on October 14th.


----------



## ehMax

Added details to the first post about *purchasing an iPhone 4s from Canadian Apple stores*. Various types of ID required, limit 2 per customer. They will have "iPhone Activation Zones" and make the claim that "The Apple Retail Store is the best place to buy an iPhone."


----------



## Chealion

JayEyes said:


> Has anyone caught if Apple has announced what time on October 7th the pre-order starts? I think iPad 2 was something like 1am EST.


Given the US one will be at 12:01 AM PST I assume the Canadian one will be the same.


----------



## Joker Eh

Chealion said:


> Siri is coming to Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> Siri is coming to Canada
> 
> What's not clear is if any of the features won't be completely working.


I question the announcement. This question was most likely posed to some rep on the floor during hands-on after the presentation so I don't look at it as anything official. With it absent from apple.ca I am going to put my bet it doesn't show up on Canadian iPhones.

On October 14th we will be able to tell.


----------



## keebler27

Joker Eh said:


> I question the announcement. This question was most likely posed to some rep on the floor during hands-on after the presentation so I don't look at it as anything official. With it absent from apple.ca I am going to put my bet it doesn't show up on Canadian iPhones.
> 
> On October 14th we will be able to tell.


looks like it's just a matter of enabling it for us Canucks.

Report: Canada will get Siri voice assistant with iPhone 4S | MacNN

i guess it's a language thing so they don't want to officially announce it's availability.
maybe with all the patent lawsuits they're puckered up from putting themselves in a liable position

ie. the opposite of McDonald's warning ppl it's coffee is hot to the touch lol


----------



## Stephanie

Chealion said:


> Siri is coming to Canada:
> Siri is coming to Canada
> What's not clear is if any of the features won't be completely working.


I read through all the comments / questions / answers in that Loop article, and maybe I'm too pessimistic but it did not leave me confident. If it was just a matter of not being 'localized' to Canada, then why did they purge any reference to Siri from the Canadian site?

The situation reminds me of last September when the AppleTV 2 came out. The keynote had lots of talk about those 99cent TV show rentals. But Apple.ca had no mention whatsoever about TV show rentals. And sure enough, there were no TV shows in Canada, the category didn't even appear on the AppleTV when you turned it on. I hoped that it was just a matter of time and eventually we'd get this; instead Apple removed it from everyone else. I guess that's one way to achieve parity.

So this time around, I'm seeing the same invisibility treatment applied to Siri, and that makes me think that when your shiney new iPhone 4S gets activated in Canada, Siri will be missing. I hope I'm wrong. 

But I'm not going to pre-order the phone assuming this feature is there, based on one unsubstantiated report from one journalist.


----------



## keebler27

I was also wondering about data plans for the 4S now with cloud computing.
There must be a way to turn that off so it can be manually updated.

Just thinking it could add up data wise in a hurry.


----------



## Stephanie

keebler27 said:


> I was also wondering about data plans for the 4S now with cloud computing.
> There must be a way to turn that off so it can be manually updated.
> 
> Just thinking it could add up data wise in a hurry.


iCloud storage and backup can be turned on / off in settings. iCloud backup is wi-fi only, so no data charges there.

You can also turn on/off iCloud synching for individual stuff like contacts, calendars, reminders, et cetera. And it looks like you can even limit iCloud synching to WiFi, at least for Documents & Data (i.e. iCloud enabled apps.)


----------



## Joker Eh

keebler27 said:


> looks like it's just a matter of enabling it for us Canucks.
> 
> Report: Canada will get Siri voice assistant with iPhone 4S | MacNN
> 
> i guess it's a language thing so they don't want to officially announce it's availability.
> maybe with all the patent lawsuits they're puckered up from putting themselves in a liable position
> 
> ie. the opposite of McDonald's warning ppl it's coffee is hot to the touch lol


What language thing? 

That article is just a copy of the orginal from the Loop. I am sure that reported just talked to some rep on the floor during the hands on, thats not official Apple. With it not on Apple.ca it won't be available.


----------



## keebler27

Joker Eh said:


> What language thing?
> 
> That article is just a copy of the orginal from the Loop. I am sure that reported just talked to some rep on the floor during the hands on, thats not official Apple. With it not on Apple.ca it won't be available.


French is the language issue - seems they only have english so far and with French being the other official language, I thought maybe they wouldn't officially say it.

I can't see Apple having 2 different software versions (1 with siri, other without). That doesn't make sense to me, but you make a point that apple hasn't officially said anything.

i'm going to call apple right now actually b/c i need to know. if it's not, then it's an iphone4 for me.

Joker: you are right. I just called Apple (1-800-MY-APPLE) and Siri WILL NOT be available on the iphone4S.

She wasn't able to confirm if it's just a delay, but definitely not now.

that sucks.


----------



## Joker Eh

keebler27 said:


> French is the language issue - seems they only have english so far and with French being the other official language, I thought maybe they wouldn't officially say it.
> 
> I can't see Apple having 2 different software versions (1 with siri, other without). That doesn't make sense to me, but you make a point that apple hasn't officially said anything.
> 
> i'm going to call apple right now actually b/c i need to know. if it's not, then it's an iphone4 for me.
> 
> Joker: you are right. I just called Apple (1-800-MY-APPLE) and Siri WILL NOT be available on the iphone4S.
> 
> She wasn't able to confirm if it's just a delay, but definitely not now.
> 
> that sucks.


But French is part of the languages released.

Siri Languages
English (U.S., UK, and Australian), French, German


----------



## ehMax

I don't think speaking with frontline Apple people on their sales line will give you the definitive answer of whether Siri will actually be on the phone or not, or whether it will just have limited Canadian features etc...


----------



## Joker Eh

ehMax said:


> I don't think speaking with frontline Apple people on their sales line will give you the definitive answer of whether Siri will actually be on the phone or not, or whether it will just have limited Canadian features etc...


Thats what I think.


----------



## keebler27

ehMax said:


> I don't think speaking with frontline Apple people on their sales line will give you the definitive answer of whether Siri will actually be on the phone or not, or whether it will just have limited Canadian features etc...


perhaps not, but you would think their own staff would have the right information? 

Joker, good pt. I don't know what the issue is. Maybe something with the CRTC? who knows.


----------



## Joker Eh

keebler27 said:


> perhaps not, but you would think their own staff would have the right information?
> 
> Joker, good pt. I don't know what the issue is. Maybe something with the CRTC? who knows.


Who knows, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## fyrefly

Jim Dalrymple at The Loop has always been a *Very* reliable source of information for Apple Insider Info. If he says you can use Siri in Canada, I'm inclined to believe him.


----------



## ehMax

Rogers will allow customers to reserve the new iPhone on October 7th!

Just received text message:

"Reserve the new iPhone on October 7th! Because you're a valued customer we'd like to let you know that you will be able to reserve the new iPhone online through our* Rogers Reservation System* on October 7th! On that day sign into your My Rogers account at rogers.com/myrogers, click* Device Reservation* & follow the prompts to reserve."


----------



## monokitty

ehMax said:


> Rogers will allow customers to reserve the new iPhone on October 7th!
> 
> Just received text message:
> 
> "Reserve the new iPhone on October 7th! Because you're a valued customer we'd like to let you know that you will be able to reserve the new iPhone online through our* Rogers Reservation System* on October 7th! On that day sign into your My Rogers account at rogers.com/myrogers, click* Device Reservation* & follow the prompts to reserve."


Would be nice if this applied to Fido customers as well.


----------



## MacGenius

fyrefly said:


> Jim Dalrymple at The Loop has always been a *Very* reliable source of information for Apple Insider Info. If he says you can use Siri in Canada, I'm inclined to believe him.


Late news: It appears that we can indeed use Siri in English in Canada. Apparently it was not featured in any of the Apple Canadian iPhone pages or store due to the fact that we have 2 official languages in Canada and Siri has not been localized for French speaking Canadians and thus they can't legally advertise Siri until this is done.

Note that Siri is indeed on the US, UK and Australian sites however none of those countries have 2 official languages.

This is the reason we're not seeing Siri on the Canadian pages but it will work in English.


----------



## Joker Eh

MacGenius said:


> Late news: It appears that we can indeed use Siri in English in Canada. Apparently it was not featured in any of the Apple Canadian iPhone pages or store due to the fact that we have 2 official languages in Canada and Siri has not been localized for French speaking Canadians and thus they can't legally advertise Siri until this is done.
> 
> Note that Siri is indeed on the US, UK and Australian sites however none of those countries have 2 official languages.
> 
> This is the reason we're not seeing Siri on the Canadian pages but it will work in English.


Now that sounds like a good explanation. Thanks MacGenius for the info.


----------



## Joker Eh

The other thing I found missing from the apple.ca site is the Find My Friends app. Anyone else see it there?

Found it. It's under the iCloud part.


----------



## Stephanie

MacGenius said:


> Late news: It appears that we can indeed use Siri in English in Canada. Apparently it was not featured in any of the Apple Canadian iPhone pages or store due to the fact that we have 2 official languages in Canada and Siri has not been localized for French speaking Canadians and thus they can't legally advertise Siri until this is done.
> 
> Note that Siri is indeed on the US, UK and Australian sites however none of those countries have 2 official languages.
> 
> This is the reason we're not seeing Siri on the Canadian pages but it will work in English.


I still don't see why they couldn't mention it on the Apple.ca site with the same disclaimers that are on the US site - may not work in some regions, may not work in some languages.

You see stuff advertised all the time in Canada with the fineprint that it isn't available in Quebec, so if that is all it was, why would'nt Apple do the same?

Unless there is somethingofficial or on the Apple.ca site, I won't pre-order based on assumptions and speculation.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Stephanie said:


> You see stuff advertised all the time in Canada with the fineprint that it isn't available in Quebec, so if that is all it was, why would'nt Apple do the same?


They probably don't want to have to deal with this idiot... 

Michel Thibodeau Sues Air Canada For Not Getting 7UP in French | NowPublic News Coverage

#hijack #apologies


----------



## satchmo

Lars said:


> Would be nice if this applied to Fido customers as well.


I spoke to a FIDO CSR today, and she said Fido would be taking reservations as well online, starting on the 7th. No word on pricing yet though.


----------



## monokitty

satchmo said:


> I spoke to a FIDO CSR today, and she said Fido would be taking reservations as well online, starting on the 7th. No word on pricing yet though.


Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Tech Elementz

MacGenius said:


> Late news: It appears that we can indeed use Siri in English in Canada. Apparently it was not featured in any of the Apple Canadian iPhone pages or store due to the fact that we have 2 official languages in Canada and Siri has not been localized for French speaking Canadians and thus they can't legally advertise Siri until this is done.
> 
> Note that Siri is indeed on the US, UK and Australian sites however none of those countries have 2 official languages.
> 
> This is the reason we're not seeing Siri on the Canadian pages but it will work in English.


This is indeed the truth. It is confirmed by Vancouver Sun that due to this incident, Apple has not advertised Siri. 

iPhone 4S: 2 Reasons To Upgrade, Siri would make 3 | Vancouver Sun Blogs



> Siri will be on the iPhone 4S sold in Canada and as with the phones sold in other countries on Oct. 14, it will come with versions for English for the US, the United Kingdom and Australia as well as French and German.If you choose French, it is the French of France, not Quebec. Hence, Apple is not including Siri on its Canadian web site because, strictly speaking, there is no Canadian version of Siri. Apparently that is still to come. The fact that Apple released Siri as a beta version gives some indication the iPhone 4S release date came ahead of Siri’s readiness to make her debut.


----------



## jwootton

Lars said:


> Would be nice if this applied to Fido customers as well.


Just got the same text from fido


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer

*Fido iPhone Text*

I just got a text from FIDO with iPhone reservation details (hopefully the image shows up):


----------



## pawcio

> If you wish to purchase a SIM Free iPhone, an advance reservation is required. Limit two iPhones per transaction. A government-issued ID that matches the name on the reservation is required to pick-up your iPhone. Please arrive at the time and date selected during your reservation, otherwise the reservation will be cancelled.


Does that mean if I want to wait in line on the 14th to buy unlocked version, I still have to make a reservation online first? This was not the case last year.


----------



## Lawrence

Just had an epithany...
Now I know why they called the iPhone 4S the "4S"
It's because it's "4 Steve"


----------



## Atroz

ehMax said:


> Rogers will allow customers to reserve the new iPhone on October 7th!
> 
> "Reserve the new iPhone on October 7th! Because you're a valued customer we'd like to let you know that you will be able to reserve the new iPhone online


What makes you a valued customer? Is your contract up or do you give them over $100 a month or something?

So far I haven't gotten this message, but I also don't meet those requirements.


----------



## Guest

Yep I got 2 more text messages from Robbers today with the same info in them about reserving and one about iOS 5 download and it's date.


----------



## ehMax

Atroz said:


> What makes you a valued customer? Is your contract up or do you give them over $100 a month or something?
> 
> So far I haven't gotten this message, but I also don't meet those requirements.


Probably the fact they get several hundred dollars a month from me. 

Robbers indeed.


----------



## ehMax

Anyone hearing any other Canadian carrier news or any other details?


----------



## groovetube

well rogers sent me a message announcing that iOS5 was coming out, but no mention of the new phone or how to get one should I want one.

Maybe my hundreds a month isn't "hundreds" enough?


----------



## gozee

Just a question that might have been answered but it regards Siri. Will you have to hold the home button to activate it? Because that would have been amazing if you didnt. I NEVER use the voice functions in the 4 because if i have to hold the home button for 2 seconds then I might as well try to find what I am looking for myself.


----------



## dmbfan

I just got off the phone with Rogers. It will cost me $320, + admin fee ($35) plus the (subsidized) cost of the phone to upgrade. I'm a launch day iPhone 4 owner, so it looks like this is the minimum fee any current iPhone 4 owners will have to pay Rogers to get a 4s. Boo-urns. I guess Rogers won't be seeing a lot of upgrades.


----------



## Joker Eh

dmbfan said:


> I just got off the phone with Rogers. It will cost me $320, + admin fee ($35) plus the (subsidized) cost of the phone to upgrade. I'm a launch day iPhone 4 owner, so it looks like this is the minimum fee any current iPhone 4 owners will have to pay Rogers to get a 4s. Boo-urns. I guess Rogers won't be seeing a lot of upgrades.


To be honest as much as I don't like contracts you can't blame Rogers.


----------



## gozee

Joker Eh said:


> To be honest as much as I don't like contracts you can't blame Rogers.


sure you can. They went from 24 months to 30 months for upgrades and that early upgrade monthly fees went from $15 to $20. Stupid.


----------



## HowEver

Rogers hasn't announced any new upgrade paths yet. The person on the phone offers you the best offer they have available, even if it's the worst offer you can imagine. So, wait. Then upgrade the right way.





dmbfan said:


> I just got off the phone with Rogers. It will cost me $320, + admin fee ($35) plus the (subsidized) cost of the phone to upgrade. I'm a launch day iPhone 4 owner, so it looks like this is the minimum fee any current iPhone 4 owners will have to pay Rogers to get a 4s. Boo-urns. I guess Rogers won't be seeing a lot of upgrades.


----------



## psxp

gozee said:


> Just a question that might have been answered but it regards Siri. Will you have to hold the home button to activate it? Because that would have been amazing if you didnt. I NEVER use the voice functions in the 4 because if i have to hold the home button for 2 seconds then I might as well try to find what I am looking for myself.


Is SIRI a replacement for voice control? I expect so, then it would work with all the BT devices like BT headsets, etc.. and my motorcycle BT communicator


----------



## gozee

psxp said:


> Is SIRI a replacement for voice control? I expect so, then it would work with all the BT devices like BT headsets, etc.. and my motorcycle BT communicator


I meant was if there would be any way to activate Siri without holding the home button.


----------



## jhuynh

gozee said:


> I meant was if there would be any way to activate Siri without holding the home button.


I doubt it, how did you want to activate it without holding the home button? It would be battery intensive for it to be constantly monitoring the mic for a specific command to activate it by voice. I can't imagine any other way to activate it without a button.


----------



## gozee

jhuynh said:


> I doubt it, how did you want to activate it without holding the home button? It would be battery intensive for it to be constantly monitoring the mic for a specific command to activate it by voice. I can't imagine any other way to activate it without a button.


well just the way kenect for xbox was. Just say "Siri ......"


----------



## polywog

gozee said:


> well just the way kenect for xbox was. Just say "Siri ......"


Which brings us back to it being battery intensive to constantly monitor the mic for a trigger word. Kenect is tethered to an Xbox, which is plugged in to a wall....


----------



## dmbfan

HowEver said:


> Rogers hasn't announced any new upgrade paths yet. The person on the phone offers you the best offer they have available, even if it's the worst offer you can imagine. So, wait. Then upgrade the right way.


Sorry, but they announced it months ago. See :

What You Want When You Want It: Upgrade Early with Rogers | Rogers RedBoard

Here's a relevant quote:
Pricing, eligibility and offers are subject to change so it’s always best to visit a local Rogers retail location where a customer service representative can check your eligibility. This new early upgrade offer applies to our entire lineup and replaces special device specific hardware upgrade offers we’ve had in the past, such as the iPhone 4 early upgrade offer.




But I do hope I'm wrong...


----------



## HowEver

It's possible that there will be early upgrades for iPhone 4 early purchasers, though, despite what that says, depending on what kind of customer they are. In the past, Rogers always said "not available" until there was a path available.




dmbfan said:


> Sorry, but they announced it months ago. See :
> 
> What You Want When You Want It: Upgrade Early with Rogers | Rogers RedBoard
> 
> Here's a relevant quote:
> Pricing, eligibility and offers are subject to change so it’s always best to visit a local Rogers retail location where a customer service representative can check your eligibility. This new early upgrade offer applies to our entire lineup and replaces special device specific hardware upgrade offers we’ve had in the past, such as the iPhone 4 early upgrade offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do hope I'm wrong...


----------



## Atroz

jhuynh said:


> I doubt it, how did you want to activate it without holding the home button? It would be battery intensive for it to be constantly monitoring the mic for a specific command to activate it by voice. I can't imagine any other way to activate it without a button.


They might allow it with a button on an earphone line. Still a button but a bit more handy.


----------



## hayesk

It will activate the same way voice rec activates now - holding down headphone or home button.


----------



## ehMax

Apple Store is down!


----------



## ehMax

*Rogers* and *Fido* reservation systems will be open at 6:00 AM EST, Friday October 7th. 

Telus will offer *online reservations* at 3:00 AM EST. 

Apple unlocked phones will be *able to be reserved* at 3:00 AM EST on October 7th.


----------



## Meiso

The last two years Rogers offered me an early HW upgrade (since I always buy the new iPhone - 3G then 4 - the day it comes out).. This time around it seems they aren't doing that... $320 early HW upgrade penalty + $35 Admin Fee + $299 for the 32 GB iPhone 4S = $650... Might as well spend the extra $100 and get it fully unlocked from Apple, and not have to deal with Rogers at all!

Any thoughts?


----------



## ehMax

Meiso said:


> The last two years Rogers offered me an early HW upgrade (since I always buy the new iPhone - 3G then 4 - the day it comes out).. This time around it seems they aren't doing that... $320 early HW upgrade penalty + $35 Admin Fee + $299 for the 32 GB iPhone 4S = $650... Might as well spend the extra $100 and get it fully unlocked from Apple, and not have to deal with Rogers at all!
> 
> Any thoughts?


I know Rogers has their HUD policy for their phones in general, but not sure the same rules will apply to the iPhone, which sometimes gets special treatment. So far not really any details.


----------



## ehMax

"*My Rogers* is undergoing maintenance between 2 am - 6 am EST"


----------



## ehMax

Telus: *$159 | $269 | $369* for 16GB | 32G | 64GB respectively on 3 year terms for iPhone 4S.


----------



## him

is anyone able to reserve one yet? Apple Store Online still seems down...


----------



## ehMax

him said:


> is anyone able to reserve one yet? Apple Store Online still seems down...


Still down for me too


----------



## him

So where exactly did Apple say 12:01 Pacific time for canadians...?


----------



## reidster

*Pre-order now button*

It looks like it's supposed to be working now. Apple changed the "More Information" button on Apple (Canada) - iPhone 4S - It?s the best iPhone yet. to "Pre-order Now"... Trying from BC.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Down everywhere. Must be like a DoS attack with everyone refreshing their screens!


----------



## ehMax

jimbotelecom said:


> Down everywhere. Must be like a DoS attack with everyone refreshing their screens!


It's a Denial Of Purchase Attack.


----------



## reidster

ehMax said:


> "*My Rogers* is undergoing maintenance between 2 am - 6 am EST"


@ ehmax - MyRogers is down every night as far as I can remember... I'm always trying to pay my bills during those hours!


----------



## JayEyes

Still getting Store Closed....in Niagara Falls.


----------



## reidster

I won't tell you how many keyboards I'm hitting return on right now... Maybe it's me screwing it up 

Don't forget CMD+OPT+E to clear Safari cache... just in case!


----------



## ehMax

Bell.ca pre-ordering is up. 

$649 | $769 | $869 for 16GB | 32G | 64GB respectively on No TERMS. 

Same price as Telus for 3 year terms.


----------



## him

I'm starting to wonder if they saw that I was refreshing too often... and to punish me, I now only see the will be back soon page, while others are happily ordering their iPhones. =P


----------



## Meiso

Still waiting for Apple.... Or Rogers...


----------



## ehMax

*Virgin Mobile Canada is up for pre-ordering. *

Same pricing as others, but they also offer their "Tab" offering.


----------



## ehMax

Meiso said:


> Still waiting for Apple.... Or Rogers...


Rogers and Telus are starting at 6:00 AM EST.


----------



## ehMax

*BestBuy.ca*: "Check back for details on how to pre-order your iPhone 4S - coming soon."


----------



## reidster

I'm in the checkout! Noooooo! Beachballed!


----------



## JayEyes

Just got one. Black 64 GB. Ships by Oct 14th:clap:


----------



## ehMax

*Apple Store is OPEN:*

Apple Store Canada: *$649 | $769 | $869 *for 16GB | 32G | 64GB respectively on *No TERMS*. iPhone 4S - iPhone 4 - iPhone 3GS - Buy direct from Apple - Apple Store (Canada)

Limit 2 Per Customer.

Gives you option for AppleCare, but not AppleCare+


----------



## reidster

Order Placed & confirmed! Black 16GB from Apple Canada.


----------



## him

So in the first page of this thread, it gives a link to reserve and pick up at a specified time in store... that doesn't seem to work for me...


----------



## jimbotelecom

Drag on no AppleCare+


----------



## reidster

iPhone 4S - iPhone 4 - iPhone 3GS - Buy direct from Apple - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## Meiso

Apple store is up..


----------



## ehMax

him said:


> So in the first page of this thread, it gives a link to reserve and pick up at a specified time in store... that doesn't seem to work for me...


From which carrier?


----------



## ehMax

jimbotelecom said:


> Drag on no AppleCare+


Yes, big drag.


----------



## him

ehMax said:


> From which carrier?


The link in the paragraph:


If you wish to purchase a SIM Free iPhone, an advance reservation is required. Limit two iPhones per transaction. A government-issued ID that matches the name on the reservation is required to pick-up your iPhone. Please arrive at the time and date selected during your reservation, otherwise the reservation will be cancelled.


----------



## him

him said:


> The link in the paragraph:
> 
> 
> If you wish to purchase a SIM Free iPhone, an advance reservation is required. Limit two iPhones per transaction. A government-issued ID that matches the name on the reservation is required to pick-up your iPhone. Please arrive at the time and date selected during your reservation, otherwise the reservation will be cancelled.


So I guess what I'm ultimately asking is whether or not there is a way to pre-order and pick up in store...?


----------



## ehMax

him said:


> The link in the paragraph:
> 
> 
> If you wish to purchase a SIM Free iPhone, an advance reservation is required. Limit two iPhones per transaction. A government-issued ID that matches the name on the reservation is required to pick-up your iPhone. Please arrive at the time and date selected during your reservation, otherwise the reservation will be cancelled.


Looks like they haven't turned that part on yet.


----------



## Meiso

My transaction keeps getting declined at the Apple online store.. Called MasterCard and they said for the last hour all they've been getting is calls from people trying to buy iPhones.. Apparently the system that handles CC payments for Apple is not working properly. Booooo!


----------



## ehMax

Well, I'm going to take a nap for the 6:00 AM Rogers Pre-order fiasco.


----------



## ehMax

him said:


> So I guess what I'm ultimately asking is whether or not there is a way to pre-order and pick up in store...?


Link is from *this page: *

I guess check back there in the morning to see if it's working.


----------



## slipstream

Cell Phones, Smartphones, Superphones, Tablets and Mobile Internet from Bell Mobility- Bell
iPhone 4S
$159.95 16 GB 3 years, $649.95 no term.
$369.95 64GB 3 years, $869.95 no term.
Yikes, that's quite a price point. Annoyed there is no 2 year term.

So I started trying to build a purchase order online:

64GB iPhone 4S 3 year contract:
$369.95
$50/month: 300 local anytime minutes, 500MB data.
$65/month: 400 local anytime minutes, 1GB data
$100/month: 600 local anytime minutes, 3GB data.
I picked the $50 plan to see where this would go (the way my iPad burns data time I can't see me using the iPhone much for Internet browsing with a 500 MB ceiling; additional data $0.05/MB; includes tethering but not sure if that relates to my iPad; can browse with wifi I presume; does not seem to include Message Centre):
Free: unlimited text, picture and video messages, or one of 4 other options.
+$12/month message centre and call display.
+$35 one-time activation fee.

But further down the page this option pops up and I could not seem to select this one and deselect the one above:

$40/month Bundle 40 - iPhone 
500MB data
Unlimited text messaging
Unlimited picture and video messaging
Call display
Message Centre
Voicemail to text
Visual voicemail

The purchase order ended up being $90.50 per month but surely I would only need to pick the Bundle 40 option for $40/month? I got confused and backed out. Guess I need to talk to a human salesperson at Bell.

Rogers? No sign of the iPhone 4S yet this morning:
http://www.rogers.com/web/link/wire...henPlan&productType=normal&N=52+11+4294967107


----------



## iheartmac

I just grabbed two 64 gig iPhone 4S off the Apple site with no problems.


----------



## slipstream

iheartmac said:


> I just grabbed two 64 gig iPhone 4S off the Apple site with no problems.


But only unlocked full price, right? I can't find a way to preorder on Bell Mobility's website when I am an existing customer without a contract, to get a contract discount. Seems I am being directed to go in person to a Bell store.


----------



## monokitty

slipstream said:


> But further down the page this option pops up and I could not seem to select this one and deselect the one above:


You couldn't pick the 40 plan because the fine print says your monthly bill needs to be at least $50/month before taxes to qualify.


----------



## ehMax

Rogers online pre-order system is up. I put my name down.... I am in position "409".. 

Is that my spot for all of Rogers... or just the store I selected?

Anyways, I'm exhausted, going back to bed. :greedy:


----------



## iheartmac

slipstream said:


> But only unlocked full price, right? I can't find a way to preorder on Bell Mobility's website when I am an existing customer without a contract, to get a contract discount. Seems I am being directed to go in person to a Bell store.


Yeah, at full price. My wife and I will sell our 32GB for something so that will help a bit.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer

Back to bed for me, too - only out here it's 3:30 am (damned timezones!)


----------



## slipstream

Grr, tried 6 times to preorder on the Bell Mobility site and gave up. Timeouts and server errors. Have to go to work.


----------



## mixedup

ehMax said:


> Rogers online pre-order system is up. I put my name down.... I am in position "409"..
> 
> Is that my spot for all of Rogers... or just the store I selected?
> 
> Anyways, I'm exhausted, going back to bed. :greedy:


I'm going to guess that's for all of Rogers....I just reserved and was #447 (64gb black).


----------



## matdwyer

Fido keeps giving me errors. Frustrating! Hasn't worked yet.

"An unexpected error has occurred with your device reservation. Please sign back in and try again."


----------



## ethanlechcharles

I reserved a 16gb Black at around 6:30 on Fido and I'm number 673. 

Now I just need Fido to announce an upgrade price or something.


----------



## RedgeDunlop

Apple site now showing 1-2 weeks delivery time frame for all 4S models now...

Glad I woke myself up at 3:30am to get my 64GB 4S Black model for delivery on the 14th ;-)


----------



## ehMax

ehMax said:


> Link is from *this page: *
> 
> I guess check back there in the morning to see if it's working.


The *reservation* link is not working on the page, but is showing all iPhone's as being unavailable.


----------



## ehMax

Rogers has more *iPhone 4s information on their RedBoard:*

How much will the Apple iPhone 4S be?

*Apple iPhone 4S 16GB*


$649 device only
$159 with select 3 yr Terms

*Apple iPhone 4S 32GB*


$749 device only
$269 with select 3 yr Terms

*Apple iPhone 4S 64GB*


$849 device only
$369 with select 3 yr Terms

*How do I upgrade my existing device?*

Earlier this year, we made it easier for all customers to upgrade to the latest device of their choice. Our new *“early upgrade”* program gives you the added freedom and flexibility to upgrade your device as early as six months into your existing contract term.

*How can I check my eligibility for a device upgrade?*

We will soon launch an online tool to help you calculate your hardware upgrade.

------------------------

Wish they had that online tool available at launch. Very much looking forward to that.


----------



## ethanlechcharles

I'm confused about how the Rogers "new" upgrade program is different from just paying the ECF and getting a new phone that way. I'm with Fido so mostly just curiosity but an upgrade program like they had last year would've been nice.


----------



## Ottawaman

ehMax said:


> Rogers has more *iPhone 4s information on their RedBoard:*
> 
> How much will the Apple iPhone 4S be?
> 
> *Apple iPhone 4S 16GB*
> 
> 
> $649 device only
> $159 with select 3 yr Terms
> 
> *Apple iPhone 4S 32GB*
> 
> 
> $749 device only
> $269 with select 3 yr Terms
> 
> *Apple iPhone 4S 64GB*
> 
> 
> $849 device only
> $369 with select 3 yr Terms
> 
> *How do I upgrade my existing device?*
> 
> Earlier this year, we made it easier for all customers to upgrade to the latest device of their choice. Our new *“early upgrade”* program gives you the added freedom and flexibility to upgrade your device as early as six months into your existing contract term.
> 
> *How can I check my eligibility for a device upgrade?*
> 
> We will soon launch an online tool to help you calculate your hardware upgrade.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Wish they had that online tool available at launch. Very much looking forward to that.



By terms you mean a data plan,as well as other legalese correct?


----------



## Ottawaman

> Just hours after pre-orders began, shipping estimates for new iPhone 4S orders placed through Apple's online stores in Australia, *Canada*, France, Germany, and the UK have slipped to 1-2 weeks from the initial "by October 14th" estimate. Shipping estimates through Apple remain at October 14th in the United States, while the company is not offering online sales in Japan.


New International iPhone 4S Pre-Orders Through Apple Slip to 1-2 Week Shipping - Mac Rumors

So, would it be faster to go to a brick and mortar Apple store?


----------



## rivet

Hello, new here. Just wondering what is the cheapest plan (including student plan if qualified) on Rogers that with 3 year term you can get iphone 3gs for $159, on the website, it always says on select 3 year term, but it is not clear which plan is eligible from their website.

Thanks.


----------



## MomentsofSanity

Called Rogers tonight just to find out what my upgrade costs would be to see if that $20 a month would be there and it certainly was. I've upgrade ech year like most at the full subsidy price but this year was going to be $340 early upgrade fee plus the subsidy price AND contact extension which really sucks after all that money. Fortunately I was able to get to customer relations and the account is now noted with an upgrade at the fully subsidized price plus activation without the early upgrade penalty. Just have to call on or after October 14 and will probably have to wait a bit for delivery.


----------



## keebler27

MomentsofSanity said:


> Called Rogers tonight just to find out what my upgrade costs would be to see if that $20 a month would be there and it certainly was. I've upgrade ech year like most at the full subsidy price but this year was going to be $340 early upgrade fee plus the subsidy price AND contact extension which really sucks after all that money. Fortunately I was able to get to customer relations and the account is now noted with an upgrade at the fully subsidized price plus activation without the early upgrade penalty. Just have to call on or after October 14 and will probably have to wait a bit for delivery.


good job!

I'm going to call them too and hope they waive the upgrade fee and 'service charge'. My wife wants to move her ipad from telus over and maybe her bberry (until the contract is up then maybe the iphone). I'm hoping Rogers realizes they're getting more business if they show some faith back. Good for them, good for me.


----------



## horse1asia

*Unlocked seems the better option*

I'm agreed, buying an unlocked iPhone 4s seems a better option rather than paying the early hardware "penalty" from Rogers.


----------



## keebler27

horse1asia said:


> I'm agreed, buying an unlocked iPhone 4s seems a better option rather than paying the early hardware "penalty" from Rogers.


i think it depends on the situation. if you don't use the phone option alot, maybe better in the long run to go with pay as you go.

for me, it's a business expense so a write off, but i'm definitely wanting to keep expenses down and it's also principle. Sure, it's Rogers right to change their policy, but i find it shady that they only recently changed it....conveniently close to when the new iOS5 and hype for a new iphone.


----------



## fjnmusic

So apparently the iPhone 4S had more than one million pre-orders in 24 hours, beating the previous 24 hour record of 600,000 and becoming the biggest product launch by Apple so far. All without customers even having an actual phone to try out. Not bad for a minor upgrade. Well played. Mr. Cook and friends. Well timed, Mr. Jobs. Even after death, the man is still the master salesman.


----------



## mixedup

Those are 'manipulated' numbers. The carriers weren't taking pre-orders last time, so it stands to reason there would be more this time around!


----------



## ryank

ehMax said:


> How much will the Apple iPhone 4S be?
> 
> *Apple iPhone 4S 16GB*
> 
> 
> $649 device only
> $159 with select 3 yr Terms
> 
> *Apple iPhone 4S 32GB*
> 
> 
> $749 device only
> $269 with select 3 yr Terms
> 
> *Apple iPhone 4S 64GB*
> 
> 
> $849 device only
> $369 with select 3 yr Terms


I realize pricing may be different for others, but after requesting my price for upgrading to iPhone 4S via Rogers, their "tool" sent me these numbers:

_Dear Customer,

As of the date above, you are eligible to upgrade to an iPhone at the following prices, with select new 3 year term voice and data plans. See Full Details below or in-store for additional details and conditions.

Model 3 year term voice & data plan offer

iPhone 4S 16GB $209.00 + $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee
iPhone 4S 32GB $319.00 + $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee
iPhone 4S 64GB $419.00 + $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee
iPhone 4 8GB $149.00 + $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee

Plus applicable taxes_

How is it possible that someone who hasn't purchased a handset from Rogers since the launch of the iPhone 3G actually has to pay more than their quoted prices on their website? To me this makes very little sense, especially considering I am no longer under contract with Rogers.


----------



## satchmo

ryank said:


> How is it possible that someone who hasn't purchased a handset from Rogers since the launch of the iPhone 3G actually has to pay more than their quoted prices on their website? To me this makes very little sense, especially considering I am no longer under contract with Rogers.


It is indeed strange if not ridiculous. 
I'm in the same boat with Fido. My contract is up, since purchasing an iPhone 3G over 3 years ago.
I hope Fido's pricing isn't this bad (although since they're one in the same, it will probably be the same).


----------



## fjnmusic

mixedup said:


> Those are 'manipulated' numbers. The carriers weren't taking pre-orders last time, so it stands to reason there would be more this time around!


Manipulated? Sounds more like actual sales to me. And that's numbers _sold_, not numbers _shipped_ either, a statistic the competition likes to bandy about. Seems like a pretty good launch for a mere evolutionary upgrade.


----------



## viffer

ryank said:


> How is it possible that someone who hasn't purchased a handset from Rogers since the launch of the iPhone 3G actually has to pay more than their quoted prices on their website? To me this makes very little sense, especially considering I am no longer under contract with Rogers.


Rogers gave me the following info:


iPhone 4S 16GB $209.00 + $320.00 Early Upgrade Fee* + $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee
iPhone 4S 32GB $319.00 + $320.00 Early Upgrade Fee* + $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee
iPhone 4S 64GB $419.00 + $320.00 Early Upgrade Fee* + $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee
iPhone 4 8GB $149.00 + $320.00 Early Upgrade Fee* + $35 Hardware Upgrade Administration Fee

Customers who renew on select three-year terms may be eligible for a one-time $50 Hardware Upgrade Rebate credit. Credit to be applied to customer’s invoice. Offer subject to change without notice. Full Hardware Upgrade Rebate details available in store.

With the $50 credit - it works out to the same price plus the ECF. I think I will just get an unlocked one -- if retentions doesn't want to play nice.


----------



## mixedup

fjnmusic said:


> Manipulated? Sounds more like actual sales to me. And that's numbers _sold_, not numbers _shipped_ either, a statistic the competition likes to bandy about. Seems like a pretty good launch for a mere evolutionary upgrade.


Sorry...'manipulated' isn't the right term. Basically, it's not an "apples to apples" comparison. But whatever....I'm in line for one just like every other iPhone! Can't say I'm not disappointed there's not a redesign, but it should be fantastic nonetheless....


----------



## fjnmusic

mixedup said:


> Sorry...'manipulated' isn't the right term. Basically, it's not an "apples to apples" comparison. But whatever....I'm in line for one just like every other iPhone! Can't say I'm not disappointed there's not a redesign, but it should be fantastic nonetheless....


I think the S in 4S this time stands for Siri.


----------



## ehMax

fjnmusic said:


> I think the S in 4S this time stands for Siri.


To me, it will always mean "Steve".


----------



## Ottawaman

> "The 'S' stands for speed," Phil Schiller, Apple's senior vice president of worldwide product marketing, told Worldwide Developers Conference attendees during Monday's conference-opening keynote.


Apple iPhone 3GS offers speed boost, video capture, new OS


----------



## fjnmusic

Ottawaman said:


> Apple iPhone 3GS offers speed boost, video capture, new OS


Yes, but that was for the 3GS. No one has said what it stands for this time, though "Steve" would be the sentimental favorite.


----------



## Guest

The 'S' stands for "Shafted in Canada Once Again" meaning that we will not be getting Siri, which is one of the major reasons to buy this phone. We very much play second fiddle to the US when it comes to anything along those lines. It took 5+ years for our iTunes music store to catch up but I think that Apple gave up the race after that one. The iBooks store is still horrible and not getting better, there are huge huge gaps missing in their lineup and I don't see them making any strides for it to get better. If Siri is not being offered to us due to IP concerns then we'll likely never see it here, which is a shame.

Apple is and has always been all about the US being their primary target and what drives their market, and everyone else is a big "meh" to them in terms of offering something that the whole world, or at least a good part of it, can take advantage of. Apple is still a US company that is concerned about the US market, when they really should be thinking along a more global scale.


----------



## Atroz

mguertin said:


> The 'S' stands for "Shafted in Canada Once Again" meaning that we will not be getting Siri, which is one of the major reasons to buy this phone. ... If Siri is not being offered to us due to IP concerns then we'll likely never see it here, which is a shame.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> What's your source for this claim?


----------



## monokitty

mguertin said:


> The 'S' stands for "Shafted in Canada Once Again" meaning that we will not be getting Siri, which is one of the major reasons to buy this phone. We very much play second fiddle to the US when it comes to anything along those lines. It took 5+ years for our iTunes music store to catch up but I think that Apple gave up the race after that one. The iBooks store is still horrible and not getting better, there are huge huge gaps missing in their lineup and I don't see them making any strides for it to get better. If Siri is not being offered to us due to IP concerns then we'll likely never see it here, which is a shame.


Siri will work in Canada. It's not officially advertised because the French language option of Siri, apparently, is currently unavailable.


----------



## Dr T

*Telus is no longer taking reservations for iPhone 4s*

I phoned up Telus Mobility on a billing matter unrelated to the iPhone 4s, but still got a recorded message, that Telus is not taking any more pre-orders for the gadget.


----------



## Guest

Lars said:


> Siri will work in Canada. It's not officially advertised because the French language option of Siri, apparently, is currently unavailable.


Ok, thanks for the heads up. I will feel more comfortable with it being here once someone uses it and even better when it shows up on Apple's website.


----------



## Stephanie

ehMax said:


> If you wish to purchase a *SIM Free iPhone*, an advance *reservation* is required. (Reservation link is now working, but as of 9:26 AM, October 7th, showing no iPhone's available) *Limit two iPhones per transaction*. A government-issued ID that matches the name on the reservation is required to pick-up your iPhone. Please arrive at the time and date selected during your reservation, otherwise the reservation will be cancelled.


The reservation link is working but it doesn't even list the 4S yet (as of Wednesday morning), just the 3GS and the 4 - and it shows those two as being unavailable. 

I'm wondering if anyone has a guess when the 4S might appear on there, and when it might be available. I can remember last year with the iPhone 4 they had the reservation system up but I can't remember if it was something that only kicked in at the last minute, or the night before, or whatever.


----------



## seldanne

Cancelled my pre-order.... SaskTel now says they will have the 4S on October 28th and the $500 difference between 64GB unlocked from Apple and 3 year contract price from SaskTel was NOT WORTH it


----------



## Ottawaman

iOS5 manual


----------



## Rounder

Anyone lining up in Ottawa tomorrow? I won't be able to but hope to make it there after work to get an unlocked model...


----------



## Stephanie

It's a day to go, and the reservation system still isn't showing anything yet. Maybe they won't have any unlocked phones for tomorrow? Or maybe it's just going to be a real last-minute thing.


----------



## Rounder

Stephanie said:


> It's a day to go, and the reservation system still isn't showing anything yet. Maybe they won't have any unlocked phones for tomorrow? Or maybe it's just going to be a real last-minute thing.


Yeah I checked the reservation system again this morning and no luck... I'll try my luck after work tomorrow in hopes that I can get one. But I'm not expecting too..


----------



## milhaus

It appears that Siri doesn't fully work in Canada, according to the Toronto Star: "When Siri works, it works great, and never ceased to amaze the people I showed it to. But – there’s always a catch – directions, maps and restaurant searches won’t work in Canada. Ask about Indian restaurants in Denver and Siri will list the top-rated ones, but ask the same question for Toronto, Montreal or Vancouver and she tells me Canada isn’t supported. I received the same response when I instructed Siri to take me to the CN Tower. But say “take me to Buffalo, New York,” and Siri will open up the Maps application and show me the way from my home as the starting point. Hopefully Canada will be supported sooner than later." Fabulous.


----------



## Guest

Not a surprise that Siri doesn't fully work.


----------



## ehMax

I was around # 370 for a 32GB Black iPhone with a status of "Open"

It just changed to no number with a status of "IN PROGRESS"

 :heybaby: 

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## okcomputer

ehMax said:


> I was around # 370 for a 32GB Black iPhone with a status of "Open"
> 
> It just changed to no number with a status of "IN PROGRESS"


Sweet!!!


----------



## ehMax

ehMax said:


> I was around # 370 for a 32GB Black iPhone with a status of "Open"
> 
> It just changed to no number with a status of "IN PROGRESS"
> 
> :heybaby:
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!


Didn't notice, when I click on "View Details" it says"

_"Shipping process has begun. Additional changes cannot be made. An email with shipping details has been/will be sent to you."_

Come on email... get sent!


----------



## Joker Eh

ehMax said:


> Didn't notice, when I click on "View Details" it says"
> 
> _"Shipping process has begun. Additional changes cannot be made. An email with shipping details has been/will be sent to you."_
> 
> Come on email... get sent!


You mean Come on *iPhone*.... get sent!


----------

